# [RISOLTO] gentoo inizio

## sacarde

ciao,

   sono nuovo di gentoo, l'ho appena installata con xorg + lxde

ho 2 problemi

1) se faccio partire lightdm, una volta avviato mi compare una finestra nera e si ferma

allora ho installato lxdm e questo funziona, mi fa comparire la finestra di login

2) una volta nell'ambiente lxde, il comando lxterm funziona, xterm no:

fa un flash e rimane fermo senza dare nessun messaggio

http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/gentoo-xterm.jpg

grazieLast edited by sacarde on Sat May 03, 2014 2:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kikko

Ciao sacarde

premessa: di LXDE non so un tubo   :Laughing: 

Hai controllato i log di sistema (dmesg, /var/log/messages)? 

Fair question: ma è un guest QEMU?

----------

## sacarde

- niente ne da dmesg che da messages

(ti riferisci al problema 1 o 2?)

- si e' una vm kvm-qemu

----------

## kikko

Problema 1 e 2   :Razz: 

Potrebbe essere l'host l'origine del problema (e il device/driver video utilizzato)? 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Options#Graphics_card

Prova a vedere se cambiando il driver si risolve qualcosa   :Wink: 

----------

## sacarde

ho provato a mettere i driver video ( in /etc/X11/xorg.conf )

- senza xorg.conf

- cirrus

- vesa

ma stesso problema

----------

## kikko

Quindi, ricapitolando...

Gentoo+LXDE guest su QEMU-KVM (gira su una Gentoo anche quest'ultima?)

Parametri command line allo start della macchina guest?

----------

## sacarde

sono su una archlinux

e eseguo:

qemu-system-i386 -enable-kvm -m 900 -hda /home/sacarde/dati-estranei/qemu/gentoo14.img -k en-us -net nic -net tap,vlan=0,ifname=tap1 -boot c

p.s.

sulla vm gentoo, in lxde quando sposto le finestre il movimento avviene in modo rallentato

----------

## kikko

Puoi provare a "forzargli" un'altra scheda grafica, aggiungento l'opzione 

```
-vga cirrus
```

 al lancio di qemu

Cirrus è solo un esempio, puoi provare anche con vmware o qxl, anche se per quest'ultimo devi installare il driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-qxl sulla Gentoo guest

----------

## sacarde

allora...

sia con "vmware" che con "qxl" il problema si risolve

e' soltanto con "cirrus" che non funziona

grazie tante !!

----------

